# Help with catering



## Siegal (Jun 11, 2012)

I need some fresh ideas for catering. Somethings that can be eaten with one hand, not messy,  and survive being on tables left outside for a few hours ( no burners or ice). Nothing that takes too long as sometimes I have less than 3 hours notice to make 150 sandwiches. Thanks in advance for any ideas!


----------



## gadzooks (Jun 11, 2012)

Where are you located? What are your regional foods like?


----------



## Siegal (Jun 11, 2012)

gadzooks said:
			
		

> Where are you located? What are your regional foods like?



South Florida.
My regional food is rice, beans, platanos, etc but we don't compete with that as we don't do Latino food. 
We do jewish food for breakfast - bagels, cream cheese, lox. But when we mentioned chopped liver I got a face. Maybe tongue? I made one at home a few times...may freak em out though

They aren't too picky about regional food: we make satay, middle eastern, pretty eclectic down here

Any ideas?


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 11, 2012)

Some thoughts:  Tortillas spread with some type of filling (cream cheese, yogurt, salsa, seasoning, veg, etc.), rolled up and sliced into pinwheels are really popular around here.  Fruit kabobs stuck in a melon basket or whole pineapple boat, maybe with a dip.  Sausage, cheese and olive kabobs.  California roll sushi.  Roasted veggie skewers (baby beet, cauli, baby potatoes, pearl onions, etc.). Pickled cuke slices on rye and cream cheese.  Roasted asparagus spears and dip.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jun 11, 2012)

Have you seen or do you use the cocktail plates that have a cutout in them to support a wine glass. I have some nice ones but I also just found some disposable ones at Costco.

A also googled one hand appetizers and came up with this.

Serious Entertaining: No-Cook One-Handed Appetizers | Serious Eats

There is also a link half way down on the page for asparagas sandwiches that looks pretty interesting.


----------



## Siegal (Jun 11, 2012)

Dawgluver said:
			
		

> Some thoughts:  Tortillas spread with some type of filling (cream cheese, yogurt, salsa, seasoning, veg, etc.), rolled up and sliced into pinwheels are really popular around here.  Fruit kabobs stuck in a melon basket or whole pineapple boat, maybe with a dip.  Sausage, cheese and olive kabobs.  California roll sushi.  Roasted veggie skewers (baby beet, cauli, baby potatoes, pearl onions, etc.). Pickled cuke slices on rye and cream cheese.  Roasted asparagus spears and dip.



Oooh. I like the sausage cheese and olive kabobs!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 11, 2012)

What does your "usual" catering menu look like?


----------



## Siegal (Jun 11, 2012)

Usually - sandwiches, wraps, bowls of tuna, chicken, egg, potato salad. Various vegetable salads. Satay. Chicken and meatball parmesan or platters. Egg sandwiches, fruit salads, bagels cream cheese, nova, smoothies 

Mostly deli food


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 11, 2012)

Hmm.  I see what you mean, not easy for too much time in the sun.  Some more thoughts:  (cooked in advance)  Sliced stromboli, mini quiches, gherkins wrapped in cream cheese smeared pastrami and sliced.  Mini cupcakes.  

I thought 4me's site had some neat stuff as well.


----------



## CharlieD (Jun 11, 2012)

When you say Jewish, do you say Jewish style, Kosher style? Or everything goes?


----------

